# ,

## Vladimir33

- .     .       (           ).   ? -    ?      ,   .  :Frown:

----------


## MKS

,

----------


## rr-irina

""   ,        ,-  :      ""-    ,       ,   ,             , ..    !     ,    :yes: 
       ,     .-

----------


## Vladimir33

.   ,           ,      ,         ,    ,    ,    . ,        . ,        ,              . ,            ...

----------


## dennis27

!!!   :Smilie:  (  )

----------


## qwesta123

()  ?      ?
     ?

----------


## Ivanov_IS

-    .      .
-,  .

----------


## Foster

> - .     .       (           ).   ? -    ?      ,   .



        ... ,     ( ,     ,          ),      KRISTA    ... ,  ...           ...  -     ....  ,

----------


## Ivanov_IS

system32     .

----------


## BUCH

!!!!     - ,      ?    2012   ,     .

----------


## Ivanov_IS

.

----------


## sinii

,

----------


## Ivanov_IS

1.   "" (   - "")   ?
2.  , , ?
3.      .
4.          ,  .    "" ,  ,     ?
5.      ,   **     DNS-     (   ).

----------


## sinii

C:\ Program Files\Krista\URM\DataBase      XP

----------


## Ivanov_IS

1.    ,  ,      . ,      ?
2.              ,   , ..     .    .      ,    ?

----------


## sinii

,     -      ???

----------


## Ivanov_IS

,    OCX'   ,         .
     (  ):
1.         \Program Files\Krista;
2.                (    K);
3.      ;     ,    K:\URM -             .    ,    Windows ,   HKLM\Software\Krista\URM,    
BackupDirectory
CurrentVersionDirectory
UpdateDirectory
    ?    ?
   ,     abel.fanforum.ru.      .

----------

""     .      ""      .             2     1    .                           .

----------

> ""     .      ""      .             2     1    .                           .


     ,         .

----------


## Ivanov_IS

.
   ,   .

----------

?

----------


## Ivanov_IS

,    ?
               ?

----------

